# Chipping on to green video



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi found this while searching the srixon site and thought it could be use to you all I like the idea of using the putting stroke it was sort of what I've doing but I still had my normal stance what are your guys thoughts? SRIXON TV , Srixon


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Interesting*

Yes it's an interesting way of approaching chipping. I have heard of a lot of golfers that chip this way. I don't personally take the putting grip while chipping but if it works for a touring pro like Jim Furyk then it is certainly worth trying. The other advice he gave as far as the technique for chipping was really good.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes its an area I'm working on so it will be interesting to get out and try if a few times


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Furyk uses a very unorthodox grip (double over lap) for his full shots, that would most likely not work well with his chipping stroke. Using his putting grip to chip with would seem to keep things less complicated for him. It would probably mean he would not need a third grip, just to chip with.

Free Golf Tips: Double Overlap Grip: Free Golf Tips on Grip | eHow.com

Leadbetter's lessons: try a new-style grip to help your wrist action | Golf Digest | Find Articles at BNET

Grip it like the pros: Golf Digest

I use to use the double overlap just so my more dominant right hand would be less dominant in my swing. Once I got rid of that problem, I went back to the plain old Vardon grip. Try chipping with Furyk's double over lapping grip.


----------

